# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Laptop ne Shqiperi

## MisCongeniality

Do doja te dija nese ndonje nga ju ka marre kompjuterin (laptop) me vete kur ka shkuar me pushime ne Shqiperi dhe cfare kane perdorur per si konvertues. Dmth. cfare gjeneratori duhet? A egziston nje gjenerator i tille ne Shqiperi? Sa voltsh? Po per mjete te tjera, psh. pocket PC apo palm pilots a mund te perdoret apo duhet i nje fuqie tjeter?

Flmd!
Miss Congeniality

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Varet nga tipi i adapterit, po, shumica e laptopeve kane adaptere te tille qe konvertojne rrymen. Ne USA dhe Kanade, rryma eshte 220 Volteshe, ndersa ne Evrope, eshte 110 Volteshe. Shikoje anen e mbasme apo manualin e adapterit per detaje. Aty shkruan nese e ben konvertimin automatikisht apo jo. Prape po them, shumica derrmuese vete e bejne.

Mirepo, pyetja eshte se, ku do ta gjesh kabllon apo prizen me tri tela qe perdoret ne US dhe ma do mendja qe edhe ne Kanade? Para dy muajsh i dergova si dhurate vellaut ne Kosove nje laptop Sony Vaio. Ai i bleu nje kabllo speciale qe ben percimin e rrymes nga priza europiane me dy hyrje, per ne adapter, e nga andej ne laptop. Ne Amerike, veshtire se do gjesh nje kabllo te tille, sepse nuk nevojitet fare. As ne Kanade. Mirepo, hap nje telefon ne ndonje nga kompanite elektronike, qofte dhe dyqanet, dhe sigurohu edhe njehere per kete.

Vellaut i punon laptopi shume mire, pa asnje problem me ate kabllon speciale per adapter, dhe konvertimi behet vete automatikisht. Sa per Pocket PC dhe Palm Pilots, duhet te vleje e njejta metode. Dmth ndonje kabllo speciale qe ben percimin e rrymes per ne adapter dhe nga andej ne Pocket pc apo Palm Pilot. Sidoqofte, pyeti edhe njehere ata te kompanise prodhuese per Pocket PC dhe Palm Pilot. 

P.S. Cmimi i asaj kablloje eshte i volitshem. Nuk duhet ti kaloje $5 amerikane.

----------


## benseven11

Ka edhe ne Amerike Adaptore te fuqise qe e kthen rrymen nga 220 volt tek prizat ne shqiperi ne 110 volt.Zakonisht mund ti gjesh
tek  dyqanet CVS,Walgreens,Kmarti dha Walmart tek seksioni i pajisjeve elektrike ose Travelling kits.Kjo vlen per gjithe artikujt elektrike si laptopat,makina rroje ose tharese flokesh qe punojne me 110 volt dhe qe mund te perdoren nga udhetaret kur shkojne
ne europe dhe i perdorin keto dukei blere adaptorin Adaptori ne nje krah ka dy te cara njelloj si prizat ne amerike  lidhet me  adaptorin e rrymes se laptopit dhe ne krahun tjeter ka dy kunjat
cilindrike per tu fut ne nje prize ne europe ose shqiperi

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

nuk ka nevoje per ate gje ACpower e PC e ka vete ate gje mjafton ti ndryshosh switcher edhe je ne regull...!!!
Ardi

----------


## benseven11

po mbase duhet kete switchin(celesin e kuq )mbrapa laptopit lexon ajo po ta levizesh ne nje krah 220 ne krahun tjeter 110
megjithse switchin per te dyja sistemet edhe europian edhe  amerikan nuk  besoj ta kene te gjithe kompjuterat varet.....

----------


## Asteroid

Mesa po shoh ketu shume veta po ngaterrojne kekun me byrekun. Une kam nje laptop Dell Inspiron dhe nuk ka nevoje per konvertues rryme nga 110 V ne 220 V sepse laptopi rrymen ne hyrje e do 19 - 20 volt, se nese i fusnim 220 V e kishim perveluar laptopin me kohe. Duhet vetem nje adaptor per spinen e ushqyesit te laptopit qe mund ta marresh ne cdo dyqan ose te dyqani ku ke blere laptopin. Ndersa per fishen e telefonit ka sa te duash ne Shqiperi ose nese pertoni hiqni fishen qe lidh receptorin me telefonin dhe vereni te laptopi, po skeni telefon shkulni fishen e telefonit te gjitonit !

----------


## MisCongeniality

Shume faleminderit te gjitheve per pergjigjet. Megjithate t'ju them te drejten, pak marr vesh nga kompjuterat. Dhe kur flisni pak ne pergjithesi e jo ne detaje, me ngaterroni me shume  :buzeqeshje: 

Kompjuteri im nuk ka switch te kuq nga pas, prandaj ajo zgjidhje s'egziston. Sa per disa qe thone qe s'duhet asgje te perdoresh, pervec nje prize qe te jete me dy kunja dhe jo tre, ok ate e gjej. Vecse, mbaj mend qe nje shoqja ime qe shkoi ne nje vend ku sistemi ishte 220 V, ajo bleu nje gjenerator dhe mbaj mend qe ishte shume i rende por i vogel sa nje videocamera. Dhe ate perdorte (kete quani ju adaptor?) Apo adapter eshte ajo kutia e zeze qe eshte tek teli qe lidh kompjuterin me prizen?

Gjithashtu, c'me duhet teli ne Shqiperi kur atje s'mund te kesh internet ne shtepi? Apo mundem? Nese po, si behet qe te marr nje servis dhe te futem ne internet? Pastaj nuk harxhon per minute pak si shume apo jane tarifat me te uleta?

Po per Palm Pilots, s'me tha gje njeri  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, nese mund te me sqaroni, ju falenderoj.

----------


## benseven11

nje fotografi: Voltage converter 220/110
cmimi rreth 20$
Ky eshte adaptori qe te duhet

----------


## benseven11

ose nje adaptor tjeter qe mund te perdoresh jane adaptoret qe lidhen me folene e cigares ne vetura
Ja si jane ato

----------


## benseven11

Nuk te pyeta cfare modeli e ke laptopin?

----------


## benseven11

ose per wireles 19$ne muaj shiko per detaje kete servis
http://www.vpm.com/
mbulon edhe shqiperine
Ate adaptorin e rrymes ne figuren e pare do e lidhesh me  nje adaptor tjeter 20 voltsh qe ben lidhjen me laptopin ja nje fotografi

----------


## benseven11

Dmth skema e lidhjes eshte adaptori i fig se pare lidhet me adaptorin e figures se fundit
dhe adaptori i figures se fundit lidhet me laptopin duke e mbushur me rryme 22volt/60wat fuqi.

----------


## benseven11

Dmth skema e lidhjes eshte adaptori i fig se pare lidhet me adaptorin e figures se fundit
dhe adaptori i figures se fundit lidhet me laptopin duke e mbushur me rryme 22volt/60wat fuqi.
Mire do ishte te na kishe dhene cfare modeli e ke Laptopin(psh (Dell Dimension DCX 25642) te te gjenim se cili adaptor si model te duhet
Persa i takon Palm pilotit te duhet ti besh sinkronizim me laptopin
nepermjet win XP
Servise Hi-FI Shqiperia nuk ka te vetat brenda ato e marrin servisin wireless nga greku ose italia,nuk ka Hotspots
adresa qe te dhashe me lart duket me cmim te arsyshem megjithate lexo me kujdes shkrimin e imet ne marreveshjen
(fine print)

----------


## benseven11

A eshte e vertete kjo?
Internet falas ne shqiperi????
http://www.abcom-al.com/english/free...m?cont_id=1318

----------


## MisCongeniality

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> *Dmth skema e lidhjes eshte adaptori i fig se pare lidhet me adaptorin e figures se fundit
> dhe adaptori i figures se fundit lidhet me laptopin duke e mbushur me rryme 22volt/60wat fuqi.
> Mire do ishte te na kishe dhene cfare modeli e ke Laptopin(psh (Dell Dimension DCX 25642) te te gjenim se cili adaptor si model te duhet
> Persa i takon Palm pilotit te duhet ti besh sinkronizim me laptopin
> nepermjet win XP
> Servise Hi-FI Shqiperia nuk ka te vetat brenda ato e marrin servisin wireless nga greku ose italia,nuk ka Hotspots
> adresa qe te dhashe me lart duket me cmim te arsyshem megjithate lexo me kujdes shkrimin e imet ne marreveshjen
> (fine print)*


Ben 7/11,

Te falenderoj per ndihmen tende. Tipi i laptopit eshte Dell Inspiron 8200.
Ok, e kuptoj se cdo te thuash qe te lidhesh ato dy adaptoret. Ai i figures 3 vjen me kompjuterin dhe per ate e kisha fjalen kur thashe kutia e zeze.

Sa per Palm Pilot e sinkronizoj ca here kur bej ndryshime por kam hall se me shkarkohet shpejt dhe ku do ta karikoj atje? Po ndoshta gjej nje adaptor si ky i kompjuterit.

Sa per internetin, do interesohem me kete servisin me 20 $/muaj. E  pashe dhe ate "ad for free internet" por numri i telefonit m'u duk i cuditshem. Prefiksi s'mu duk ne rregull  :buzeqeshje: 

Nejse, faleminderit dhe njehere!
Miss Congeniality

----------


## PINK

> _Postuar më parë nga benseven11_ 
> *nje fotografi: Voltage converter 220/110
> cmimi rreth 20$
> Ky eshte adaptori qe te duhet*






kete adaptorin perdora dhe une kur shkova ne tirane ... e perdora per cameran .. dhe per te richarge baterite ..

----------


## benseven11

Dell Inspiron 8200 Series Replacement Laptop AC Adapter
ketu eshte adaptori qe te duhet per laptopin
te dhenat
Input: 110-240V 50/60Hz Auto-Detect International Compatible 
Output: 20V DC, up to 4.5A / 90W max 
Connector: 3 Pos Square 
Item Includes: AC Adapter and Power Cord
Si cmim eshte rreth 70 $
Pjesa ne katror te kuq e zmadhuar futet mbrapa laptopit

----------


## benseven11

Ketu ke dy fotografi te lidhura per Karikues Palmpiloti
e sipermja per shtepi dhe ajo poshte per makine
Perdor te njejtin adaptor220/110( figura e pare)
Cmimi afersisht 20 $
Mire eshte qe para se ti blesh ne dyqan ose printon figurat dhe ja tregon
shitesit ose merr laptopin me vete dhe te ndihmon shitesi
per ti bere setup
Mire eshte ti marresh ne dyqanet e medhaja qe shesin kompjutera dhe aksesori se i kane me lire si cmime
psh Comp Usa  ose dyqanet e Best Buy i ka me lire se dyqanet e vogla
po ashtu edhe baterite i ka shume me lire

----------


## MisCongeniality

Shume faleminderit Ben. Me ke dhene shume ndihme dhe duket qe ke harxhuar kohe. Ja dhe nje vote nga une.

Gjithashtu thnx pink girl!

----------


## benseven11

faleminderit

----------

